# General > General Chat >  Pet Peeves

## Ken

*Okay, I don't know if this thread is going to fly, but how about posting about your pet peeves?  You know, those minor annoyances that we may find particularly annoying to us, perhaps to a greater degree than others may find it?

C'mon, get it off your chest!  B*tch about it!  You'll FEEL BETTER!  (Maybe this will become a sticky...)

Just one rule:  You can only post about one peeve at a time, but can keep posting about as many as you want.  Okay?  

Let me start us off:*

I go to my bank today to transfer money from one account to another _by check._  I ask if the funds will be available immediately, since both accounts are at the same bank, and the account from which the funds will be drawn has more than sufficient funds available to cover the check.  In the past, they have put a 24 hour "hold" on this type of deposit, but this was another branch........

The teller tells me "No, the funds won't be available until tomorrow."  I say, "That's nuts!  This check is from your bank!"  He checks with the manager and says, "Sorry, that's our policy."

So I say, "Okay, just cash the check for me.  I want all small bills.  Fives, tens, and twenties."  He cashes the check and I walk away, shuffling all the different denominations around. I return less than a minute later and hand it all back to him, to depost into the second account.  Took him over 5 minutes just to count it twice... :Sneaky2: 

Yep, I wasted my time, but I was just standing there while HE counted it twice.  He kinda' gave me a look as if to say WTH, and I just smiled and said, "Too bad your policies create so much extra work for you, huh?  Maybe it's time to change the policy?"

----------


## Pal334

Had a friend do that with a 5k check, same run around. So he cashed it like you, but in all $5's. Then filled out a deposit slip for the cash. Then he asked for a second cashier to double check first cashiers count.  Beuarcracy at its best

----------


## MatthewnOK

Oi I've got one. I went on a two week trip to a bluegrass jam (That's why you haven't seen me in so long.). A friend of mine asks, "Matt? Will sharpen this knife for me; I used it as a screwdriver and it's got knicks in it..." Being the nice guy I am I consent. So hands me his Case, and I walk over to the truck with my BOB to get a whetstone. Seems like I forgot it at home! Oh well, I'm going to Wal-mart the next day so I'll pick up el cheapo there. I found out you have to 16 to buy a whetstone! A stinkin WHETSTONE! what are you going to do? Beat someone to death with it. Argh....

----------


## Pal334

My peeve is the use of corporate catch phrases. examples: 
"do you have the band width to do this?" Definition: Do you have time to do this?
"two more work days until Monday" Definition :  I can not budget my time properly (chronic folks, not the occassional surge of work)

----------


## Rick

Dogs! More specifically, their owners. I cleaned up after one this morning and as soon as they get home we're going to have a talk. DON'T LET IT RUN LOOSE for starters. CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR OWN DA** DOG BEFORE I COME OVER AND S*** IN *YOUR* YARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I promise you, it ain't gonna be pretty cleanin' that up!

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Dogs! More specifically, their owners. I cleaned up after one this morning and as soon as they get home we're going to have a talk. DON'T LET IT RUN LOOSE for starters. CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR OWN DA** DOG BEFORE I COME OVER AND S*** IN *YOUR* YARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I promise you, it ain't gonna be pretty cleanin' that up!


Pics or it won't happen  :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

That would far worse than the thong pic. But....you asked for it.

----------


## doug1980

I am a grounds inspector on an Active Duty Air Force Base.  My peeve is how people in the Military (some people) join knowing there are rules, they decide to live on base which has rules yet they refuse to follow those rules.  They park on the grass, don't pick up their dog's crap, put a couch on the front lawn, refuse to mow their lawns, and get pi$$ed when I ticket them.  The Military is not just a job it is a lifestyle and no matter where you are or what you do there are rules...period.  If you don't like it get out.  If you hate the rules in base housing then move off base into a trailer park.  Even the officers don't follow the rules.  What happened to the Military, these days they seem to be a bunch of whiney babies that have no morales and no regard to following orders.

----------


## Sarge47

I believe I've posted mine over & over again. :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> I believe I've posted mine over & over again.


But.......THIS is THE place!

----------


## grundle

> I am a grounds inspector on an Active Duty Air Force Base.  My peeve is how people in the Military (some people) join knowing there are rules, they decide to live on base which has rules yet they refuse to follow those rules.  They park on the grass, don't pick up their dog's crap, put a couch on the front lawn, refuse to mow their lawns, and get pi$$ed when I ticket them.  The Military is not just a job it is a lifestyle and no matter where you are or what you do there are rules...period.  If you don't like it get out.  If you hate the rules in base housing then move off base into a trailer park.  Even the officers don't follow the rules.  What happened to the Military, these days they seem to be a bunch of whiney babies that have no morales and no regard to following orders.


Come on you are in the air force.  They have always been whiners, flakes, and pushovers :P

I have too many pet peeves to count, but let me name a few.

1) Judges who change laws by saying they are "interpreting the SPIRIT of the constitution."  Which really means "I don't care what is written, this is what I want it to say."

2) People who use the word "tolerance" to try and force you to follow only their viewpoint (which isn't very tolerant).  I could also say -- People who call me racist because I am white and I have an opinion.

3) Illegal people demanding rights that only belong to citizens. (Read this carefully before you shoot your mouth off)

4) People who take the opposite viewpoint just because they want to argue, not because they believe or even espouse the view they are taking.

5) The media - the most non-objective agency in existence.

----------


## doug1980

[QUOTE=grundle;121734]*Come on you are in the air force*.  They have always been whiners, flakes, and pushovers :P
QUOTE]

Correction.... I *was* in the Air Force more specifically the Air National Guard.  :Smile:   It is true what you say but it is 10 times worse at this base.

I mean they complain that the privatized housing is too expensive, doesn't supply enough free stuff and so on.  Um..hello...try living off base where you have to pay all utilities and buy stuff like furnace filters, paint, ice melt, lime, fertilizer, etc.....  Living on base is the cheapest and smartest way to go in my opinion and I love it.  Safe, secure, cheap and lots of free stuff.  That's my opinion any way.

----------


## mountain mama

> So I say, "Okay, just cash the check for me.  I want all small bills.  Fives, tens, and twenties."  He cashes the check and I walk away, shuffling all the different denominations around. I return less than a minute later and hand it all back to him, to depost into the second account.  Took him over 5 minutes just to count it twice...
> 
> Yep, I wasted my time, but I was just standing there while HE counted it twice.  He kinda' gave me a look as if to say WTH, and I just smiled and said, "Too bad your policies create so much extra work for you, huh?  Maybe it's time to change the policy?"


You are much nicer than me...I will ask for rolls of pennies, then go home unroll each roll and pour it into a pillow case to return to the bank with.  I have actually done that to a Walmart cashier that pissed me off once.




> Dogs! More specifically, their owners. I cleaned up after one this morning and as soon as they get home we're going to have a talk. DON'T LET IT RUN LOOSE for starters. CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR OWN DA** DOG BEFORE I COME OVER AND S*** IN YOUR YARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I promise you, it ain't gonna be pretty cleanin' that up!


Not that I don't want to see your lovely arse or anything, but wouldn't a flaming bag of poo on their front door step get across the same message?




> 2) People who use the word "tolerance" to try and force you to follow only their viewpoint (which isn't very tolerant). I could also say -- People who call me racist because I am white and I have an opinion.


Or people who call you "homophoebic" because you don't believe in gay marriage.....I have never had a *fear* of a gay man or woman so the term simply is being misused.




> 3) Illegal people demanding rights that only belong to citizens. (Read this carefully before you shoot your mouth off)


This is one of my biggest pet peeves.  I am tired of paying welfare, social security, housing, food stamps, medical, and education for people who aren't paying into the system through taxes.  Instead, they send the money they make here back home.  How is that supporting our economy?

----------


## Sarge47

TROLLS!!!!  'nuff said! :Cool2:

----------


## mountain mama

and "NUMPTYs" lol

----------


## trax

....whiners....

----------


## Boker

I hate people that just lurk and don't post.


<-- Note Join date.

<-- Note post number.

Talk to you folks next year.

----------


## grundle

> I hate people that just lurk and don't post.
> 
> 
> <-- Note Join date.
> 
> <-- Note post number.
> 
> Talk to you folks next year.


Don't hate yourself, thats not healthy.

----------


## Rick

Folks who join a forum and then post their pet peeves.

----------


## tacticalguy

People who join just to try to get themselves banned.

----------


## Rick

People that let their dogs..oh, I've already posted on that. Sorry. People that let their dogs bark ad infinitum.

----------


## mountain mama

isn't that what they made b.b. guns for?

----------


## Ken

> isn't that what they made b.b. guns for?


 :Confused1:   :Nono:   Only if you plan on shootin' the owners.   :Innocent:

----------


## red lake

> Dogs! More specifically, their owners. I cleaned up after one this morning and as soon as they get home we're going to have a talk. DON'T LET IT RUN LOOSE for starters. CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR OWN DA** DOG BEFORE I COME OVER AND S*** IN *YOUR* YARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I promise you, it ain't gonna be pretty cleanin' that up!


There is a tombstone roc in some guys yard at South Baymouth on MAnitoulin Island it says..

Here lies cold and hard
The body of the last damn dog
that **** in my yard.

----------


## red lake

Stupid People

----------


## snakeman

stupid people who think their smart.

----------


## laughingbeetle

Chipmunks in the garden.

----------


## Lorna

People who pull in front of me while driving and then slam on their brakes just to turn, instead of pulling in behind me.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

All good ones I can go along with. Mine always seems to be people that try and impress me with whatever they may know or can do according to them. I have a younger relative that's a State Police detective and works child abuse cases, he works hard and cares, that impresses me.

----------


## Ken

Half of the drivers who were on I-95 North in Connecticut today.  :Sneaky2:   You know who you are.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Half of the drivers who were on I-95 North in Connecticut today.   You know who you are.


Ken, the idiots came through SC on I-95 today too!

----------


## Lorna

People who leave their cell phones on at the movies.

----------


## Max

My job is as an online chat agent, one that makes it necessary to talk to potentially anyone from anywhere in the U.S., discussing certain things online, about a company that I won't name. Suffice to say, you know what company it is. It's a pretty big one. 

It may be because I'm stuck in between a rock and a hard place, towing the company line and literally being constrained in what I'm able to do for a customer, but the people  I'm typically subjected to makes me want to live in a cave and never have to see another human being again. 

Here are a few pet peeves that I can generally ignore in everyday life, but this job has made them so much more intolerable:

I *strongly* dislike when I ask a question that isn't a "yes" or "no" question, but that's the response I get. 

I also don't appreciate having to repeat myself because the average person is too lazy (and/or stupid) to read something thoroughly. Odds are, I've already given the answer, but feel free to ask again. I like copying and pasting. 

If you can't spell your own name and use words in English, DO NOT get angry that I can't answer your questions. This is only directed at U.S. citizens, since that's the base for our customers.

This is my job, not an online sex chat. Grow up.

Laziness. 99.5% of all information I relate to someone is right there in front of their face. Now I know there are some people who are computer illiterate, or some wording is confusing, so I absolutely do not mind answering their questions. It is what I'm there for. However, when I can see you've clearly got the answer in front of you, please don't waste my time, because when I do see this, I'll copy and paste from the same page you're looking at. 

Having this job seriously makes me believe that the general population is, in fact, getting dumber. By the minute.

----------


## oldsoldier

3) Illegal people demanding rights that only belong to citizens. (Read this carefully before you shoot your mouth off)

Ain't that the truth Tyson foods in Ky. Has a deal with ICE (formerly INS) that allows tyson to "import" workers from mexico to work in their plants. 
EXCUSE: American workers don't want the jobs that these people (the mexican workers) are glad to have.

Okay fine.... BUT
 these "workers" are exempt from paying ANY state or federal income taxes. PERIOD!! They recieve FREE medical care courtesy of the state (part of tysons tax deal to locate there) Free housing (same reason)

However if you or I wanted the same deal "Sorry you ain't qualified"

BTW they make .50cent an hour LESS that american workers doing the saame jobs.

----------


## Max

> 3) Illegal people demanding rights that only belong to citizens. (Read this carefully before you shoot your mouth off)
> 
> Ain't that the truth Tyson foods in Ky. Has a deal with ICE (formerly INS) that allows tyson to "import" workers from mexico to work in their plants. 
> EXCUSE: American workers don't want the jobs that these people (the mexican workers) are glad to have.
> 
> Okay fine.... BUT
>  these "workers" are exempt from paying ANY state or federal income taxes. PERIOD!! They recieve FREE medical care courtesy of the state (part of tysons tax deal to locate there) Free housing (same reason)
> 
> However if you or I wanted the same deal "Sorry you ain't qualified"
> ...


Man, that's crap. I don't mind legal immigration, because that's what our country is essentially based on. HOWEVER, it needs to be for those who want to participate as citizens, and pay taxes. It's the cold truth, but a lot of these jobs are jobs that Americans find below them. No problem with letting someone else do that, but if you're using our infrastructure, PAY TAXES, don't just send money back home and out of our economy. 

This is where tax paying citizens vote with their dollar. Let Tyson know you don't want their wares if this sort of employment trend continues. Big corporations will continue to lobby on the Hill and get what they want, until we take it back, through their wallets. Best place to make your voice heard.

I think too many people forget about the almighty tool of boycotting. With enough support, it works. Period.

----------


## NCO

People that consider Mora a good knife brand...

----------


## crashdive123

I guess I'm one of your pet peeves.

----------


## Ken

> People that consider Mora a good knife brand...


I just ordered 3.   :Sneaky2:   Less than 5 minutes before I read your post.

----------


## tacmedic

I've never kept Peeves as pets.   :hammer:

----------


## NCO

> I just ordered 3.    Less than 5 minutes before I read your post.


No one is perfect. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> No one is perfect.


I suspect that your dislike of Moras has nothing to do with the quality of the knives and EVERYTHING to do with your apparent bias against the nation in which they are manufactured.

Please do a web-search on "_Argumentum ad Hominem_" as well as on "_Prejudice_."  :Sneaky2:

----------


## NCO

Ah, there is a seed of truth in that, but as you can see fro the other topic we have discussed this matter, I indeed see the world of knives differently. Also, just for the record I use Mora brand knives daily at my work as a warehouse worker at Wärtsilä. The knives primary function is to open cardboard boxes, which it handles with minimal difficulties. It is a reasonable tool fore such trivial tasks, as I see it. I have to get a new knife every two weeks, cause it won't keep edge, no matter how you sharpen it. It is made to be disposable, and I don't want that with my "real" knives.

----------


## Ken

> I have to get a new knife every two weeks, cause it won't keep edge, no matter how you sharpen it. It is made to be disposable, and I don't want that with my "real" knives.


Perhaps you heve never learned how to sharpen a knife properly?   :Innocent:

----------


## NCO

That might be, but considering the condition of my "real" knives it seems highly unlikely. Life truly is full of mysteries.

----------


## crashdive123

....or maybe the folks from Sweden harbor some of the same ill feelings toward their Finnish neighbors and send them all of the rejects just to mess with them.  Nah, that can't be it.

----------


## NCO

Actually that might explain many things....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey....you guys, be nice to the Finn! His people made one of my Mosin-Nagant's pretty collectible! LOL :Smile:

----------


## Lorna

Mora Knife employee, one for us, this reject for Finland, one for us, this reject for Finland, etc.....  :Nono:

----------


## earth2res

People who know they will have to merge because of construction, but still rush up and cut everyone off.  Some guy in a Mini Cooper did that.  I drive a van, but he kept pulling in. I finally had to let him in.  He waved at me to thank me. I waved back but not with all of my fingers.

----------


## Ken

> People who know they will have to merge because of construction, but still rush up and cut everyone off. Some guy in a Mini Cooper did that. I drive a van, but he kept pulling in. I finally had to let him in. He waved at me to thank me. I waved back but not with all of my fingers.


How many fingers did you use?   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

I suppose she was just trying to tell him that she was his number one fan.

----------


## Ken

> I suppose she was just trying to tell him that she was his number one fan.


I must have a lot of fans!   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I must have a lot of fans!


...and a new one, in Finland! LOL :Innocent: 

(Just jokin', guys!)

----------


## NCO

Oh, who?! I might know him!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## earth2res

> How many fingers did you use?


Just one finger!

----------


## Ken

> Just one finger!


Index Finger?

----------


## NCO

Thump of course ! "Thats the way to go" :Thumbup1:

----------


## Winnie

People who can't be bothered to train their dogs!
(I see a recurring theme here)

----------


## RangerXanatos

People who don't discipline their children.

----------


## crashdive123

> People who don't discipline their children.


Along that same thought - adults that were never disciplined as a child.

----------


## Ken

> Along that same thought - adults that were never disciplined as a child.


 
Ahhhh,  yes.  My clients.   :Innocent:

----------


## tacmedic

I'd like to say that stupid people are a pet peeve of mine, but. . . without them I would probably be out of a job.

----------


## bulrush

My pet peeves: 
- Clueless CEOs who mislead board of directors, and end up destroying pensions and laying off 1000's of workers. "He who gives the presentation, controls the flow of information."

- Owners who let their dogs crap on my lawn. 

- Kids who throw their garbage on the street and it blows into my yard. I blame the parents.

- People who abuse government services. Some people need help to get back on their feet, but some people really abuse the system.

----------


## Ken

*Packaging Changes.*  :Sneaky2: 

A few years back (I think Maxwell House started it) coffee packaging changed from vaccuum-sealed metal cans to these el-cheapo plastic containers. Nobody will convince me that shelf life wasn't reduced.

I was in Wally World on Saturday and there it was. Maxwell house back in cans that looked like the originals - EXCEPT THEY WERE MADE OUT OF CARDBOARD!  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  

Shelf life will soon be measured in days, not years.  :Thumbdown:

----------


## doug1980

Telemarketers are now calling my cell phone.  Can't get rid of them no matter what you do.

----------


## Pal334

> Telemarketers are now calling my cell phone.  Can't get rid of them no matter what you do.


I have a similar problem. I called my cell carrier (Verizon) and got indignant with them, I gave them a list of numbers that were bothering me and they blocked them. The key was telling them that the numbers were telemarketers. They will try to tell you that they can't, but with a bit of pushing, they did it.

----------


## doug1980

I just set my phone up so that I can only recieve calls of those numbers in my contact list.  However, this will not be good when I start applying for jobs in Texas.  Maybe by then my number will be off the telemarketers lists.....I doubt it though.

----------


## finallyME

People that post on forums like they text on phones.  When you have a full keyboard, there is no excuse to not use proper English.  I understand slang for fun or trying to convey a certain point.  It is time to grow up and entire the real world little girls and boys.

----------


## finallyME

I also don't like stupid people.  :bat:

----------


## finallyME

Last one today..

People that put lots of smiley faces on their posts.
 :Cool2:  :Online2long:  :Alien:  :Tongue Smilie:  :art:   :spam:   :Blushing:  :Innocent:  :Smile:  :Sneaky2:  :phone:  :Smash:  :bat:  :clap:  :Thumbup1:  :m107:  :airhorn:  :chair:  :knight:

----------


## doug1980

> People that post on forums like they text on phones.  When you have a full keyboard, there is no excuse to not use proper English.  I understand slang for fun or trying to convey a certain point.  It is time to grow up and entire the real world little girls and boys.


LOL will you be my BFF.  No but seriously I read an article not long ago about teens and texting.  From what I read they seem to have a secret code so the parents don't know what they are talking about.  I'm afraid it will only get worse.  Did you see the texting competetion on the television a few days ago.  Basically they were promoting shorthand texting.   :Smash:

----------


## oldsoldier

> Telemarketers are now calling my cell phone.  Can't get rid of them no matter what you do.


 Next time you go to wally world stop off in sporting goods.........

look in the boating section................................

You should find one of those little cheap, compressed air emergency signaling air horns  they only cost a few bucks..........................

pick one up take it home screw the horn on the can.................................

NOW THIS PART IS VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!

 Cell phone rings "ring ring"

 Hello??

 Hello mr.Doug..... This is wendy from whazzits widdjitts I just wanted to.......

 (You) Hold on just a sec. wendy ................................

 Remove phone from ear pick up horn.......................................

WELL YOU GET THE PICTURE NOW!!!!! RIGHT????

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ok Mods get ready as you may have to delete mine.....
  Politicians who for some reason or other think that it is fair to send an 18 year old to some foreign land they have only heard of to fight and die for their country. The same politicians believe that such an age group is NOT mature enough to go out and buy a beer!!!! Mature enough to die but not to drink... Never mind that goes along with STUPID PEOPLE after all!!!
 That is my number 1 MAJOR PET PEEVE!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> Never mind that goes along with STUPID PEOPLE after all!!!
> That is my number 1 MAJOR PET PEEVE!!!!!!!!!!


2dumb, are you reading this?   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> 2dumb, are you reading this?


Yep Ken is a Lawyer see how he twisted my words???

----------


## Ken

> Yep Ken is a Lawyer see how he twisted my words???


*WHAT?  That was an exact quote! *

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Ok Mods get ready as you may have to delete mine.....
>   Politicians who for some reason or other think that it is fair to send an 18 year old to some foreign land they have only heard of to fight and die for their country. The same politicians believe that such an age group is NOT mature enough to go out and buy a beer!!!! Mature enough to die but not to drink... Never mind that goes along with STUPID PEOPLE after all!!!
>  That is my number 1 MAJOR PET PEEVE!!!!!!!!!!


I thought the same thing in the early 60s. You could buy in DC IF you didn't have short hair and a uniform. :Smash:

----------


## crashdive123

> Telemarketers are now calling my cell phone.  Can't get rid of them no matter what you do.


Register your phone number on the "Do Not Call" database.  They'll stop.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> *WHAT?  That was an exact quote! *


 Ken there are sins of comission and sins of omission.... You omitted certain pertinent words preceding what you quoted. C'mon 'fess up now didn't you?

----------


## MrsCowboy

> I've never kept Peeves as pets.


LOL



People who judge a book by its cover.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> People who judge a book by its cover.


 Oh c'mon those are my favorite people!!! I'm smarter than I look, and I love being underestimated as it can give me an upper hand!!!

----------


## Ken

> Ken there are sins of comission and sins of omission.... You omitted certain pertinent words preceding what you quoted. C'mon 'fess up now didn't you?





> *Ken* ..... ... .*i*.*s* .. ......... *a*.. .... .. ............ ... ....... ....... *p*.*r*.*in*... ..... ...*ce*.... .... ... ......  ..... ..... .. ... ...... ...?


Thanks, Poco!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Lawyers, who pull pictures of pretty girls off the internet, and post them, telling people that the girls are his neighbors. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Lawyers, who pull pictures of pretty girls off the internet, and post them, telling people that the girls are his neighbors.


OMG!  Someone would do that?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Lawyers, who when caught in a lie, try to divert attention, elsewhere!

 Just man-up, and admit it, for gods sake! :Smash:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Thanks, Poco!


See I told you Ken was a Lawyer - reading what he wants into anything written or spoken. Your Honor I rest my case!!!

----------


## Ken

> Lawyers, who when caught in a lie, try to divert attention, elsewhere!
> 
> Just man-up, and admit it, for gods sake!


 
2dumb, do you eat fish?  Ever try red herring?   :Smile:

----------


## doug1980

I sense a bit of hostility in here.  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, do you eat fish?  Ever try red herring?


 Ken, do you like bird's? Ever eat crow? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken, do you like bird's? Ever eat crow?


No, but you must eat tons of turkey.  Remember, you are what you eat!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

AND YOU'RE ALSO FULL OF WHAT YOU EAT - I don't want to know.  I just don't.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No, but you must eat tons of turkey.  Remember, you are what you eat!





> AND YOU'RE ALSO FULL OF WHAT YOU EAT - I don't want to know.  I just don't.


 Ken, Ken, Ken,.......just calm down. There's no need to yell. You are losing your cool, yelling, coming up with very weak replies.

 Just take a deep breath.......and admit that you have been bested, by a guy named 2dumb. (Snicker,Snicker) :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Ken, Ken, Ken,.......just calm down. There's no need to yell. You are losing your cool, yelling, coming up with very weak replies.
> 
> Just take a deep breath.......and admit that you have been bested, by a guy named 2dumb. (Snicker,Snicker)


 
[FONT=Arial]Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Jonesy

Drivers on cell phones
People who don't use turn signals
Missing lid on the milk
Cordless phone always sitting next to the charger, not on it
What toothpaste lid?
Dogs that don't mind
Disrespectful kids
Rap music
Neighbors


Well that covers today  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

No toilet paper. I just hate using those corn cobs.

----------


## Pal334

Disrespect for the elders kinda ticks me off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVBjBClBSao

----------


## Rick

Oh, go crawl back in your hole, old man!

----------


## Pal334

> Oh, go crawl back in your hole, old man!


Are you sure?  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23UhypY-pUg

----------


## Rick

Uh...I mean, I.....Okay, I didn't mean anything by the dancing around. Honest.....pal....buddy.

----------


## Pal334

> Uh...I mean, I.....Okay, I didn't mean anything by the dancing around. Honest.....pal....buddy.


You see!!  A good example. Gentlemen can always come to a reasonable agreement.   :Smile:  :clap:

----------


## Rick

Especially when they both agree that one of them is a better shot.  :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

My "Pet" peeve is letting my Dog out to pee and he sees a rabbit down in the wash and he bolts ,  he Minds me VERY well,  but when he sees a rabbit, he is completely deaf to me commands,  Once he has lost sight of the rabbit, after it hides into a bush or whatever, will he Remember that I'm the Boss, then he will return tucked tail,    But I love him  :Smile:   He's still my best friend.

----------


## Ken

*WAIT-STAFF CALLING RESTAURANT PATRONS "YOU GUYS."*  :Sneaky2: 

I guess restaurants don't train their waiters and waitresses anymore. 

Last night, I was sitting at a nice restaurant patio overlooking the water and the waiter kept referring to us as "*YOU GUYS*." *WTH????*  :Sneaky2: 

This happens often, except for really fine dining establishments. I can be with my kids, my girlfriend, my business associates, or *MY MOTHER*, and some idiot refers to us as "*YOU GUYS*." 

"Can I start *YOU GUYS* off with a drink?" "Would *YOU GUYS* like appetizers?" "What can I get *YOU GUYS*?" ""Are *YOU GUYS* enjoying everything?"

So, after the 5th. time of being called "*YOU GUYS*" last night, I asked the 20-something-year-old waiter, "Did we go to school together?" No. "Do we go to the same gym? No. "Were we ever drinking buddies?" No. "Do I know you from some place? No. "Do these two ladies look like men to you?" No. 'Then why are you calling us "*YOU GUYS*"?'  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> My "Pet" peeve is letting my Dog out to pee and he sees a rabbit down in the wash and he bolts , he Minds me VERY well, but when he sees a rabbit, he is completely deaf to me commands, Once he has lost sight of the rabbit, after it hides into a bush or whatever, will he Remember that I'm the Boss, then he will return tucked tail, But I love him  He's still my best friend.


You were looking at "Who's On-Line" and couldn't resist, huh, Justin?   :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

> *WAIT-STAFF CALLING RESTAURANT PATRONS "YOU GUYS."* 
> 
> I guess restaurants don't train their waiters and waitresses anymore. 
> 
> Last night, I was sitting at a nice restaurant patio overlooking the water and the waiter kept referring to us as "*YOU GUYS*." *WTH????* 
> 
> This happens often, except for really fine dining establishments. I can be with my kids, my girlfriend, my business associates, or *MY MOTHER*, and some idiot refers to us as "*YOU GUYS*." 
> 
> "Can I start *YOU GUYS* off with a drink?" "Would *YOU GUYS* like appetizers?" "What can I get *YOU GUYS*?" ""Are *YOU GUYS* enjoying everything?"
> ...


What would you have preferred ?   "you guys" has come to mean a small group of people "Hanging out" together, 
Try wearing a name tag next time  :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> You were looking at "Who's On-Line" and couldn't resist, huh, Justin?


Who me ?   :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Wouldn't it have been worse if he referred to ya'll as "You gals"?

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Wouldn't it have been worse if he referred to ya'll as "You gals"?


Only for him.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> What would you have preferred ? "you guys" has come to mean a small group of people "Hanging out" together, 
> Try wearing a name tag next time


How about just "*YOU*" instead of "*YOU GUYS*?"

Thing is, he wasn't part of our small group, and I wasn't hanging out with him.  For me, it's simply a matter of respect.  My mother ain't a "guy."

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

People that cut in front of you in traffic, risking your life, then smile and wave as if to say thanks for letting me in.

----------


## Justin Case

> How about just "*YOU*" instead of "*YOU GUYS*?"
> 
> Thing is, he wasn't part of our small group, and I wasn't hanging out with him.  For me, it's simply a matter of respect.  My mother ain't a "guy."


Move to Texas,   They say Y'all  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

I do think you guys have become a bit informal.  :Innocent:   When I was a kid I was taught sir and ma'am and you had better not address an adult by their first name. Mr., Mrs. or Miss were all I was allowed to use. I remember once when speaking with a neighbor's wife I made the horrible mistake of referring to her husband as "Ole Mr. Fry". That came across to my mother as "Old Mr. Fry" and "Young Mr. Rick" was set straight post haste. Didn't ever make that mistake any more. That's probably a vestige of the time and a father that served in WWII.

----------


## BENESSE

Colossal peeve is the way people behave and walk on a _busy_ city street.
3-4 across in a road block, making it hard for anyone to pass. Stopping in the middle of the street (instead of moving off to the side) to talk, gawk or tie their shoes.
Getting off the escalator or the revolving door and just stopping to figure out where the want to go. Invading personal space by standing too close in a line, crosswalk or public transportation when there is clearly enough room to step away.
This could take long so I'll have to stop right here. I am amazed that I didn't notice this thread before, being an expert of sorts on the subject.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Justin Case

> Colossal peeve is the way people behave and walk on a _busy_ city street.
> 3-4 across in a road block, making it hard for anyone to pass. Stopping in the middle of the street (instead of moving off to the side) to talk, gawk or tie their shoes.
> Getting off the escalator or the revolving door and just stopping to figure out where the want to go. Invading personal space by standing too close in a line, crosswalk or public transportation when there is clearly enough room to step away.
> This could take long so I'll have to stop right here. I am amazed that I didn't notice this thread before, being an expert of sorts on the subject.


Its hard for me to imagine that, I have never been in a BIG city such as NYC,  well,  SF when i was young,  I dont think i could stand it frankly, The subway and all that,  Plus , I hate crowds ,  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

I hate crowds too. But if foot traffic was more in line with vehicular traffic (just intuitive to me) life would be so much easier. 
For example, I you want to walk at a slower pace, move to the right and let me zip by or pass on the left, etc.

----------


## Justin Case

> I hate crowds too. But if foot traffic was more in line with vehicular traffic (just intuitive to me) life would be so much easier. 
> For example, I you want to walk at a slower pace, move to the right and let me zip by or pass on the left, etc.


Hard for me to visualize that many people  :Blushing:   well, I used to live in Vegas,  i guess it was a bit like that on the strip,  But I avoided the strip as much as possible  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

Here's another:
In my office building there are 6 fast elevators. And yet people insist on running and wedging themselves in between closing doors just so the can make it up 1min. sooner. Never mind, that the elevator is full, never mind that now _everyone else_ is delayed.
Then there's the goody-two-shoes _inside_ the elevator who will hold the doors open for anyone as long as they keep coming. One of many daily irritants in my world.

----------


## BENESSE

People (usually the ones you need something from) who show up at work with their breakfast. Then they take their sweet ol' time eating it, during which _nothing_ gets done.

When did people stop eating breakfast at home? Is it to save time so they can get to work sooner to hit the ground running?

----------


## Justin Case

> Here's another:
> In my office building there are 6 fast elevators. And yet people insist on running and wedging themselves in between closing doors just so the can make it up 1min. sooner. Never mind, that the elevator is full, never mind that now _everyone else_ is delayed.
> *Then there's the goody-two-shoes inside the elevator who will hold the doors open for anyone as long as they keep coming.* One of many daily irritants in my world.


Obviously a tourist  :Innocent:   (Joking)  :Smile:

----------


## justin_baker

> When did people stop eating breakfast at home? Is it to save time so they can get to work sooner to hit the ground running?


Its so they can wake up 10 minutes later.

----------


## Rick

Guys that are clueless and fail to acknowledge and/or practice the mandatory urinal spacing rule.

Same sex bathrooms. That is so wrong on so many levels.

----------


## Camp10

> Guys that are clueless and fail to acknowledge and/or practice the mandatory urinal spacing rule.
> 
> Same sex bathrooms. That is so wrong on so many levels.


Yes, always leave an empty urinal between you and the next guy and if every other one is already in use look to the stalls.  Only after these options are....wait, you dont like same sex bathrooms?  I think coed would change the whole urinal spacing thing. :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

It's complicated enough already. Then you have to throw in the boy, girl, space continuum and it would take a mainframe computer to do the calculations. 

http://gamescene.com/The_Urinal_Game_game.html

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Rude people period. Young "men" with their pants at 1/2 mast. The "Expert" on anything. Armchair warriors. Being politically correct. Best quit before I write a book.

----------


## crashdive123

People that don't follow through on what they say they will do.

----------


## BENESSE

House guests who tell you when they're arriving but not when they're leaving.

----------


## Rick

Well, I'm an expert at folks wearing their drawers at half mast. Been doing it for years. I wear the same size pants I wore in the 8th grade. I just wear them a lot lower. 

I'll finish this up sometime. Benesse, I should be there shortly.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, I'm an expert at folks wearing their drawers at half mast. Been doing it for years. I wear the same size pants I wore in the 8th grade. I just wear them a lot lower. 
> 
> I'll finish this up sometime. *Benesse, I should be there shortly*.


 Don't worry, B.....he'll leave as soon as he figures out that you don't have any bacon. LOL

----------


## BENESSE

No bacon, no twinkies...lots of sardines, hot sauce & wine/Red Stripe.
Chilled watermelon, just for the _ax_ing.

----------


## Ken

> Chilled watermelon, just for the _ax_ing.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Another perennial peeve: people who are _always_ late and more than 10 minutes. Supreme rudeness and disregard for other people's time.
When it's friends, I tell them in advance that I'm leaving after 10 minutes, and I have.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Another perennial peeve: people who are _always_ late and more than 10 minutes. Supreme rudeness and disregard for other people's time.
> When it's friends, I tell them in advance that I'm leaving after 10 minutes, and I have.


 I've been stopped, half way down the driveway, by my other half yelling from the front door........Hey, if we agree that we are going to leave at a specific time, that's what I expect. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Here's another:
People who can't order a single meal without going into 20 questions about how it's prepared and finally, if they can substitute x for y. Just order the damn thing and stop torturing the wait person and holding the table hostage.
Or people who wan to share everything. Again, with good friends, I'll announce that I know what I want and I'm not sharing. With people I don't know well, I'll go along to get along.

----------


## rebel

crotch grabbin, nose picken, spitten, pharten arse holes.  Didn't your momma teach ya or, was she trash like you?  friggin moron....

----------


## Rick

Mom tried but you are what you are I guess. Ooh. Got an itch.

----------


## BENESSE

People who don't know _how_ to have a conversation--you know, give and take, back and forth.
No, they have a long monologue. They don't ask any questions, they just want to say their piece no matter how loooong it takes. You just sit there, nod your head, start going mentally through your grocery list and fall asleep with your eyes open.
If you're single and doing this, stop, or you'll be single forever. If you're married and doing this, stop, or you won't be married for long. Or your other half will kill you in your sleep.

Hey, you shouldn't have started a thread if you didn't want to know.

----------


## Rick

Man! A guy can't get a word in edge wise with you!

----------


## BENESSE

> Man! A guy can't get a word in edge wise with you!


Then there are people who don't talk much at all.
You gotta do _all_ the work to keep the conversation going. Or you'll be sitting there checking out the ceiling, your nails, picking off lint from your sweater or just staring at your drink.

----------


## BENESSE

Look, basically, at the end of the day, sort of, the optics and the narrative...

...spell out, people are fast becoming illiterate, inarticulate and lazy in expressing themselves. Media, politicians, experts and professionals, using filler words and cliches every time they open their mouth. Cant's answer a question without beginning with "Look" or using "Basically" every third word. Or "Sort of" when they can't commit to cogent point.

I honestly think it's worse than ever and it's driving me around the bend.

----------


## hunter63

"Seriously?......
Essentially, you are correct.

----------


## kyratshooter

But there are so many opinions on that we find it impossible to say there is one correct answer.


One of my pet peeves along the same line is use of the "passive voice".  Use of a sentence with no subject so that blame can not be focused in anyone.  

Deeds were done

Things were said

Overtures were made


That is only surpassed by giving inanimate objects powers beyond their capacity.

The Pentagon said

polls tell us

according to the latest statistics

gun violence

----------


## BENESSE

> "Seriously?......
> Essentially, you are correct.


Har, Har! Some are using "essentially" thinking they'll confuse us into thinking it's different from "basically".

----------


## hunter63

> Har, Har! Some are using "essentially" thinking they'll confuse us into thinking it's different from "basically".


"Essentially" use to amaze and confuse you has been around a while.
Was on a team the was purchasing software for our inventory and production control.

Each sales team had "Mr.Slick, Head sales guy, ..Tweed engineer, designer and programmer, ...and the Chick, eye candy.....

As we were interviewing and watch the presentations, every sale team was "essentially" the same.....and use "essentially' so many times....we would sit there, keep track of how many times it was used....and using it as a scoring medium.

We went with the product from the team that didn't BS us and didn't use the "amaze and confuse" buzz word de jour. 

Seriously.....LOL

----------


## BENESSE

A "brilliant" insight from (could be anyone), but no surprise, Hillary". 

*At the end of the day, what matters most is moving the country forward.* 

What a relief to finally know what mattered most.

----------


## Rick

Well jeeze Louise. Someone needs to explain plate tectonics to her. Followed closely by balanced budget, followed closely by Constitutional rights. Followed closely by keeping top secret stuff secret, Followed closely by not killing ambassadors. Followed closely by...well, you get the picture. Can you say, "out of touch with reality?" I knew you could.

----------


## hunter63

Or as Jimmy Fallon once said......after the close call/draw in Iowa....
Hillary as seen yelling down into the volcano......
"We had a deal............."

----------


## canid

This begs the question: what matters most at noon? How about first thing in the morning?

----------


## Rick

The Constitution is probably on the agenda first thing in the morning. I'm really hopeful that a nooner for Hillary is a nap. Yeah, the thought of that could put you off food for a while.

----------


## crashdive123

> The Constitution is probably on the agenda first thing in the morning. I'm really hopeful that a nooner for Hillary is a nap. Yeah, the thought of that could put you off food for a while.


What?  You don't like cankles?

----------


## Rick

Wow. I had to look that up. There's a minute and a half of my life I'll never get back.

----------


## hunter63

> What?  You don't like cankles?


Bhohahahaha....
Don't do that when I have a Brewski going.......

----------


## tundrabadger

I dislike men who complain about their wives like  they've been given a life sentence....outside of a genuinely bad marriage,  I'm sorry,  did you get married by accident?  Did a priest, preacher, rabbi, imam or judge appear in your living room  with paperwork  and refuse to let you have the TV remote until you signed it?

----------


## Rick

Well, some guys do sober up the next morning.

----------


## hunter63

You forgot Daddy with a 12ga.......

----------


## tundrabadger

> You forgot Daddy with a 12ga.......



Yeah, but how many  men who complain about their wives were the product of a shotgun marriage versus how many are being twerps?

----------


## hunter63

> Yeah, but how many  men who complain about their wives were the product of a shotgun marriage versus how many are being twerps?



That's a good point.

----------

